# Terminator. The Sarah Connor Chronicles



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am addicted. Watched it last year first season and fully hooked this season at episode 2 now, Dunno maybe its hot chicks with big guns, or the hot chicks with big guns but I like the action, setting up to be maybe a 4 year run. I would recommend this as a must watch although you have to catch season 1, to catch up. And yes it has "Terminators" and 1 good one

Some screenies to entice you


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

But hey it could be the hot chicks lol. Check it out, gonna be a long story dragged out


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Had her! :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lena Headey is from Huddesrfield  I belive her dad was chairman of Huddersfield Town ee by gum :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Had her! :tongue2:


 :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> This is the only Sarah connor I know ... yummie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she would be at home in spiked heels and a whip in her hand


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only Sarah connor I know ... yummie
> ...


 :lol: B) :sly: :naughty:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

James, I was going to start a similar thread a month or two back. We are still on season 1 about episode 8 or 9 in the UK. Yep I'm hooked too 

The actress who plays the Terminator guardian is from another great sci-fi series from a few years back called *'Firefly'* - a kind of space -western :blink: - and the spin-off movie called *'Serenity'.*

If you're into this kind of stuff then you can pick these DVD's up for next to nothing on Amazon now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only Sarah connor I know ... yummie
> ...


Your not helping John :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> Fine by me :drool: :tongue2:


and me :lol:


----------

